# reccommended insulated glove brands and types



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I use the same gloves you might see plumbers, masons, etc. using - the cheap white cotton ones with the palms and fingers dipped in vinyl. Once I break them in for a few hours, I can pick up all but the smallest parts.

$1 a pair when bought by the dozen. I get mine at a local brick/masonry supply house.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Majumamass,

I've always had good service from Grainger for insulated gloves. Bought 2,500 volt and 10kv gloves with storage bags from 'em (North was their supplier at the time). Insulated gloves are required to be tested at 6 month intervals, then returned to service. We found it better to destroy the out of interval gloves and buy new, rather than re-certify old ones.
A lot of forum members think Grainger is high priced, but for the convenience they are good. Order today, on the UPS truck tomorrow. Plus we got a good discount.

Happy New Year and Best Wishes


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 7, 2008)

*Gloves*

Visit www.dcglove.com for many glove selections. This company also carriers a complete line of safety products including hardhats, safety glasses, vests, fall protection, etc. They also carry the Guardline products which includes insulated gloves for high voltage applications.

SafetyMan


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Jersey gloves from the local gas station, only when it's cold outside.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Majumamass said:


> Hi I'm new to the field and I'm looking for some New Gloves... I was wondering what the pros are using. I'm doing some general rewiring in a twenty year old home. Any suggestions???


 
You want insulated gloves to work on live circuits? Is that what your asking? If it is, don't be stupid, turn off the power. BTW, this is a professional electrical forum, try the DIY forum for HO's bs.


----------



## Jelectrician (Dec 14, 2007)

I ordered an arc flash protective kit and some insulated gloves from Enviro Safety Products. Here is a link to their insulated gloves:
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/category/arc-flash-gloves.html
I had a Salisbury arc flash suit that finally needed to be replaced so I bought the Stanco suit this time. It's more comfortable than my Salisbury was and I saved a few bucks. This is the suit I bought:
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/electrical-arc-flash-clothing-ttk59.html
Good luck!


----------



## NewtonsApple (Mar 25, 2008)

*Insulated Gloves*

I agree with the previous post. I most commonly wear a 500 volt glove (Class 00) http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/rubber-insulated-gloves-500-volt.html with a protective leather glove over it http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com...on-LineMaster-40109-Leather-Cover-Gloves.html .
I really like how the goatskin gloves are so thin and yet so strong. This combination is the best I have found in order to still have the dexterity that I need. They are quick at shipping out arc flash gloves and clothing.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

I figured everyone used Salisbury gloves? I donno thats what POCO uses so thats what I use. I own a pair of 500v ones-for the days when Im feeling gittery or tense.:sweatdrop:


http://www.whsalisbury.com/


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Salisbury is the most common but I thought I heard somewhere they were taken over by another company. I keep a short pair of 500v and a longer pair of 1000v on the truck to stay safe. If you look at the OP, I think it was just a HO that was looking to do live work for no good reason. Way too many HO's come on here as new members and ask DIY questions, I guess they can't read anything in rules of the forum before they jump in head first.


----------

